# I make these



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 28, 2009)

I make These, been 2 years creating this one from scratch. I guess this falls into the "etc" category


----------



## mostangrypirate (Apr 28, 2009)

oooooooo  shineyyyyyy


----------



## altaciii (Apr 28, 2009)

Pretty cool, how fast can it go?


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 28, 2009)

altaciii said:


> Pretty cool, how fast can it go?


 
faster than most people wanna go 


The boat is a super light layup, 550lbs out of the mold, 500hp between the outboard and the two stages of nitrous. The wife wont set foot in it, she likes her peddle boat better :0


----------



## L1Truckie (Apr 28, 2009)

Is that a CA or FP finish??     Seriously though....very well done!!! 55-60 mph is about as fast as I wanna go on the water.....and thats on a nice calm morning. I'll pass on a ride....but would love to hear it fired up.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 28, 2009)

l1truckie said:


> is that a ca or fp finish?? Seriously though....very well done!!! 55-60 mph is about as fast as i wanna go on the water.....and thats on a nice calm morning. I'll pass on a ride....but would love to hear it fired up.


 

ca/blo


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 28, 2009)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> ca/blo



Bah .. looks too plastic. :tongue:


----------



## Hillbilly (Apr 28, 2009)

Cool! I'm an old boat builder myself. I built Stratos and Triton bass boats for 15 years combined. You ever heard of Earl Bentz he raced for years before he started Stratos Boats


----------



## MattDaddy (Apr 28, 2009)

Sweet!  Must be some lathe you have...


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 28, 2009)

Hillbilly said:


> Cool! I'm an old boat builder myself. I built Stratos and Triton bass boats for 15 years combined. You ever heard of Earl Bentz he raced for years before he started Stratos Boats


 

Earl Bentz ? Triton boats? Ashland Tennessee?
Never heard of him


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 28, 2009)

A few more pics


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 28, 2009)

mdowney said:


> Sweet! Must be some lathe you have...


 
LOL, My lathe weighs more than the boat!


----------



## Hillbilly (Apr 28, 2009)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> Earl Bentz ? Triton boats? Ashland Tennessee?
> Never heard of him


 
JIm I'll tell you another one you may heard of.  Roark Summerford he was our hull designer for years. I think Roark invented the STV hull. The last high performance bass boat I was in he was driving TR21 w/300 hp Merc.

I've never caught a fish at 90 mph.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 28, 2009)

Hillbilly said:


> JIm I'll tell you another one you may heard of. Roark Summerford he was our hull designer for years. I think Roark invented the STV hull. The last high performance bass boat I was in he was driving TR21 w/300 hp Merc.
> 
> I've never caught a fish at 90 mph.


 
Caught a goose one time at 90mph, wacked right into engine, needless to say he expired


----------



## JohnU (Apr 28, 2009)

Thats one beautiful boat!  To fast for me but beautiful.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 28, 2009)

I hand machined everything on this boat from stainless and aluminum, took a while but you know what they say. "hard work pays off"


----------



## Mudder (Apr 28, 2009)

550 Lbs and 500HP?

Seeing how I get seasick in the bathtub I'll pass on the ride but I have to exclaim that you have proved to me that you are totally nutz!

BTW: It is a sweet looking ride!


----------



## ngeb528 (Apr 28, 2009)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> ca/blo


 
You must have a really big lathe to do a ca/blo finish on that sucker.


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 29, 2009)

Those things scare the sawdust out of me.  
 
I've seen too many of them try to fly and do loops.  Never seen one be successful!!:wink:
 
I bet your wife is conscientious about paying your life insurance premium!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## CrazyBear (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey...where do you fit the mast and sails LOL.  Nice job by the way


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## TomW (Apr 29, 2009)

The phrase "runnin Jessie" comes to mnid....

Tom


----------



## aldwardo (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, that is beautiful.   I bet it is a rush.   Have you had this one on the water yet?


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 29, 2009)

Chesapeake city?  near chesapeake beach?


----------



## Daniel (Apr 29, 2009)

Well that puts a whole new dimension to the idea of what an expensive hobby is.
I am in the group that prefers my boats equipped with oars but she is a very beautiful piece of work. The thrill of standing on the shore watching it go by would be about enough for me though.


----------



## GaryMadore (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice hull!

Balsa frame?

I drove one of those (19' Cougar) with a Merc Bridgeport 265 hung on the back: Talk about a sensation of speed! Triple-digits while sitting just a few inches off the water is, in a word, thrilling.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## CSue (Apr 29, 2009)

What a beautiful boat!  I had a friend that drove something like that.  Never could get me  to go with him though.  But it is something to watch!  Beautiful!


----------



## Ozzy (Apr 29, 2009)

To borrow a quote from Jeff Spicoli; "Awsome!! Totally awesome!!!"


----------



## wolftat (Apr 29, 2009)

Sweet, that looks a lot like my old Youngblood Picklefork. I had a BBC with a ton of work done to it including a big ol' BDS blower on top. I miss that boat, it went like a bat out of hell.


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 29, 2009)

Great looking ride!
I'll bet you are proud of that, I surely would be!!:biggrin:


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 29, 2009)

Glad you guys like it


----------



## GaryMGg (May 1, 2009)

L1Truckie said:


> ... 55-60 mph is about as fast as I wanna go on the water.....and thats on a nice calm morning. I'll pass on a ride....but would love to hear it fired up.


 
Long ago, I slalomed behind a friend's boat at 55 KPH ; IIRC it was called a tunnel-flight and had twin O's. 
Thing would do about 110 on the inland waterway.

Speed on the water is very cool.


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 1, 2009)

Well, there is one thing that can't be drilled with my vise.  Maybe just a little more opening, and....Where does the ink go it that thing anyway?


----------



## THarvey (May 4, 2009)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> Caught a goose one time at 90mph, wacked right into engine, needless to say he expired



The goose or the engine?


----------



## THarvey (May 4, 2009)

Ozzy said:


> To borrow a quote from Jeff Spicoli; "Awsome!! Totally awesome!!!"



That's a blast from the bast. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbob91577 (May 4, 2009)

Are you going to cut it up and make blanks out of it?


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 7, 2009)

Last time I was in a boat that would go fast (probably about 1/4 the speed of yours) was in 1975, a Cobalt with a 188 Mercruiser inboard.  The guy who owned it was a neighbor that we went to the lake with about once a month in CA... He liked Pine Mountain Lake because he had a cabin there.  It was a pork chop shaped lake of about 50-60 acres of top water.  The boat seemed to have two speeds, dead in the water or 35 mph.  They decided to teach me to water ski at 35 miles per hour on double skis, total green novice, non-swim.
It took a couple of lessons before I learned to stand up and not drag my behind in the water... you probably know what happens at 35 mph with the tail down??  :frown::biggrin:  
I did a couple of Jesus moves too when they jerked me off the skis... I took 4 or 5 steps across the water before I went in head over keister... must have been hard water, always knocked the wind out of me.  
I was the comic relief for the ski trip.:rotfl::rotfl:.. everyone else could do single ski slaloms. 
By the time someone thought to bring a vid camera to capture my lessons, I had learned enough to stay up on the skis and spoiled their fun.:biggrin:


----------

